# Lamborghini Gallardo by Auto Finesse



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

We detailed this a few weeks back for a customer of ours and thought we would share with you guys.

Sit back hit play and enjoy, if you have any comments or questions regarding the detail, products or anything else fire away :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Superb vid mate and great tune choice.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Enjoyed watching that! Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

That was a bloody good watch mate, good music choice !!:thumb:


----------



## Dodoalan (Nov 24, 2009)

Great vid James. Love it in grey


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Amaizing car and very very good video with the right choice of music


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Great vid James.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

superb video, such a nice colour


----------



## Dblebill (Apr 21, 2011)

Great vid, great car, good job & good music, enjoyed it all


----------



## Lito (May 24, 2010)

Ohhh very entertaining! Two Q's... Name of the song? And what sort of lights are the ones on stands??? 

Thanks!


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

tune is louder by dj fresh

quality video, i must admit most detail videos bore the crap out of me but that one had me fixed. good job


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Top job and top video nicely done.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely looking work mate, very nicely done vid and great track choice, enjoyed all of that :thumb:


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Quality work by a top detailer


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work - normally i prefer to look at pictures but that was a great video!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

excellent video James and nice work as usual


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Enjoyed that, nice one James.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Great work and a great vid


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Enjoyed the vid plus the link to the ford rally team video in Germany


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice james,good vid


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

James thanks to yourself and Mike for your work, great results as you can see in the video, love the song choice as well.

Am away this weekend but will post the pictures I took at your unit and when I got it home. Car is now wearing 3 coats of Spirit and due it's fourth coat.


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Top vid james. Keep em coming!! Haha


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

famoussas said:


> James thanks to yourself and Mike for your work, great results as you can see in the video, love the song choice as well.
> 
> Am away this weekend but will post the pictures I took at your unit and when I got it home. Car is now wearing 3 coats of Spirit and due it's fourth coat.


Thanks for having us detail your new car Ed, was a pleasure to work on :thumb:

How you finding the wax to work with?


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Excellent video well presented, will look forward to your next.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Excellent car, excellent music & a excellent video.

What was the sponge used in the video James?

Also, what was the first song you chose that was 2 mins long?


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Stunning car, even better after you got busy with it dude :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great vid bud, videos are so much nicer to view than scrolling through loads of pictures, keep it up :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great vid mate.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Some nice camera work. Great car that looks lovely after some hard labour's and im assuming by the look's of things some new test polishes?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work as ever James

Ed - what a car! Nice!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish on a great car. Is the yellow pad the megs soft buff polishing pad?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning finish on a great car. Is the yellow pad the megs soft buff polishing pad?


I was wondering that - looks like the older (better) 6" design?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks a nice pad to use... wouldnt mind getting hold of some myself any ideas where from tho?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> im assuming by the look's of things some new test polishes?


You got me, but i can say no more 



RussZS said:


> I was wondering that - looks like the older (better) 6" design?


You Know im all about these ol'skool 6" pads, got a stash of brand new ones in my cupboard, i buy them up when i can, now got over 100 new ones and 10 - 20 odd out of packs in use


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Stunning James, still not a massive fan of videos but that was a cracker. Thanks for taking the time to put the video together:thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Excellent, love it.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Only just got round to watching this and it's certainly my favorite love that tune!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work guys!:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Quality video! Quality tune!!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Epic vid and detail. 

I've got to get me some spirit i think!


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome work!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

really need to get some Auto Finesse products ordered, shame iam poor at the moment.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent transformation from the AF Team on seriously tough paint, am more of a fan of the pictorial write up but the video was very impressive:thumb:


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Here are the pictures I took at Autofinesse and a few back at home.


































And with 3 coats of Spirit.



























































Link to full set of pictures at the bottom - thanks again.










*Full set*


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Some great pics there:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning pics and beading!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

You stole my song!! Lol good job james


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

One of the best videos I've seen :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

famoussas said:


> Here are the pictures I took at Autofinesse and a few back at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed, those pictures came out a treat :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

those photos look like two different cars lol..

the colour of the outside shot at home compared to the ones at auto finese is quite a contrast :thumb:
nice colour


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice, great work :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The fifth and sixth picture are probably the best representation of colour, however from a distance it looks flat grey, but the metalic flake makes it appear lighter and darker from different angles. 

It works well with the black wheels i think, first one we have done in that colour.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Some great pics there:thumb:


+1 even the Mrs was very impressed, dream car:thumb:


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

James B said:


> from a distance it looks flat grey, but the metalic flake makes it appear lighter and darker from different angles.


Yea changes so much in different lights. More than any other paint I've seen.

Looks flat in this pic the most.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Great vid, Car looked good also. Will have to try your products out.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

Outstanding.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Excellent video James just out of interest when you show the start of the correction with the four polishes and the rotary on the floor in the clear bottles what is the red one thanks very much


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice job performed, :thumb:.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Excellent car,
> 
> What was the sponge used in the video James?


Id like to no what sponge aswell.

Nice vid , but i do like pics aswell


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like the dodo supernatural one


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Brilliant finish! Enjoyed watvhing that vid!:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great video, and work! :thumb:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JOB!


----------



## Mr bean (Aug 20, 2012)

Fantastic results with AF


----------



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

Stunning job!


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Love it!


----------

